# فتداخلن مع الفرنسيس



## Huda

السلام عليكم 
أرجو شرح هذه العبارة المذكورة في مقولة للجبرتي

فالجبرتي (1167 – 1237 هـ/ 1754 – 1822م) – مؤرخ العصر – الذي عاين النموذج الفرنسي في التعامل مع المرأة، إبان الحملة الفرنسية على مصر – قد نَبَّه إلى خطر وضرر هذا النموذج المنحل على منظومة القيم الإسلامية .. فقال: «.. ومنها تبرج النساء، وخروج غالبهن عن الحشمة والحياء .. وهو أنه لما حضر الفرنسيس إلى مصر، ومع البعض منهم نساؤهم، كانوا يمشون في الشوارع مع نسائهم وهن حاسرات الوجوه، لابسات الفستانات والمناديل الحرير الملونة، ويسدلن على مناكبهن الطرح الكشميري والمزركشات المصنوعة، ويركبن الخيول والحمير ويسقنها سوقًا عنيفًا، مع الضحك والقهقهة، ومداعبة المكارية معهم وحرافيش العامة.
فمالت إليهم نفوس أهل الأهواء من النساء الأسافل والفواحش، فتداخلن مع الفرنسيس، لخضوعهم للنساء وبذل الأموال لهن .. وشدة رغبتهم في النساء، وخضوعهم لهن، وموافقة مرادهن، وعدم مخالفة هواهن، ولو شتمنه أو ضربنه بتاسومتها – [نعلها]! – على قفاه!!


----------



## Schem

في هذا السياق، تداخلن تعني تخالطن معهن أو انضمن إلى مجموعتهن. بنيت ذلك على استخدامنا في لهجتي لنفس التعبير لنشير إلى الانضمام الاجتماعي كقولنا "دخلت معهم" أي انضميت لدوائرهم الاجتماعية.


----------



## Huda

Schem said:


> في هذا السياق، تداخلن تعني تخالطن معهن أو انضمن إلى مجموعتهن. بنيت ذلك على استخدامنا في لهجتي لنفس التعبير لنشير إلى الانضمام الاجتماعي كقولنا "دخلت معهم" أي انضميت لدوائرهم الاجتماعية.



أرجو توضيح على من يعود الضمير "هم" في فمالت اليهم
يوجد العديد من الضمائر المربكة 
ارجو توضيح العبارة التي تبدأ من هذه الكلمة


----------



## barkoosh

إن النساء الأسافل والفواحش من أهل الأهواء مالت نفوسهن إلى [الفرنسيين]، فتداخلن [اي، فتداخلت هؤلاء النساء] مع الفرنسيس [الفرنسيين]، [لسبب] خضوع [الفرنسيين] للنساء وبذل الأموال [للنساء].. وشدة رغبة [الفرنسيين] في النساء وخضوع [الفرنسيين] [للنساء]، وموافقة مراد [النساء] وعدم مخالفة هوى [النساء]، ولو شتمنه [أي، ولو شتمت النساءُ الرجلَ الفرنسي] أو ضربنه بتاسومتها على قفاه [أي قفا الرجل الفرنسي]‏


----------



## Huda

barkoosh said:


> إن النساء الأسافل والفواحش من أهل الأهواء مالت نفوسهن إلى [الفرنسيين]، فتداخلن [اي، فتداخلت هؤلاء النساء] مع الفرنسيس [الفرنسيين]، [لسبب] خضوع [الفرنسيين] للنساء وبذل الأموال [للنساء].. وشدة رغبة [الفرنسيين] في النساء وخضوع [الفرنسيين] [للنساء]، وموافقة مراد [النساء] وعدم مخالفة هوى [النساء]، ولو شتمنه [أي، ولو شتمت النساءُ الرجلَ الفرنسي] أو ضربنه بتاسومتها على قفاه [أي قفا الرجل الفرنسي]‏



بارك الله فيك وجزاكم الله خيرا كثيرا


----------



## Huda

Schem said:


> في هذا السياق، تداخلن تعني تخالطن معهن أو انضمن إلى مجموعتهن. بنيت ذلك على استخدامنا في لهجتي لنفس التعبير لنشير إلى الانضمام الاجتماعي كقولنا "دخلت معهم" أي انضميت لدوائرهم الاجتماعية.



جزاكم الله خيرا كثيرا


----------

